# St. Louis, Missouri area finds



## the original morelmama

Ok my St. Louis friends, it can't be long now. . . or are they already here? Post your St. Louis comments, predictions, and finds here - lets get this season going!


----------



## bkavastl

Found 1.5 pounds of grays yesterday in stl county


----------



## deadeye

I have been finding a few small greys all week in Hillsboro


----------



## amilano

I have been out a hand full of times now, however, still haven't found any. Where have you been finding them, creek bottoms or hill tops?


----------



## deadeye

The only place it has been wet is in the creek bottom, the hills are dry with all this wind.


----------



## the original morelmama

Wondering about this over night cold snap they're predicting. Based on past experience, I don't think the ones already above ground will worth picking if the freeze really does hit our area. Thoughts from anyone else on this?


----------



## jasonl

The freeze wont hurt em...the tops may fall off though


----------



## bradb

New to this: but stumbled across about 20, 1-2.5 inch morels in my backyard today, lower creek bottom growing in the lawn in St. Louis county.


----------



## mushroom_mentor

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## the original morelmama

We've gone on four hunts this year and I have to say the results have been disappointing. Found about 30 blacks, 20 decent sized yellows, and 50-60 small greys. Not good for 4 treks in areas that are known to produce. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## blarneystone

3/29/2017
I know this tread is from last year. They are up in Saint Louis. Went to my honey hole after work today. it is loaded up with grays.


----------



## shelluvsmorels

blarneystone~ t you for the info, i checked for a short time today but will get out regularly from here on out!! good luck~~


----------



## saharadweller

hey Blarneystone, how about a pic or two? Where in St. Louis are you finding 'em?


----------



## Melvin Gingerich

i heard reports of findings in southern indiana - want to go there next week end


----------



## mushroomcommander

I posted pics on the IL forum of blacks I found back a week or so in Madison Co. IL. A guy where I work found five yellows in his yard yesterday in O'Fallon Il.


----------

